
NASA Releases Kepler Survey Catalog with Hundreds of New Planet Candidates - craigcannon
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-releases-kepler-survey-catalog-with-hundreds-of-new-planet-candidates
======
SCAQTony
No info which planets were tidal locked, had a moons, or what their surface
type is. Only suggestions of what they could be. However, the the Kepler
spacecraft has provided amazing reconnaissance for the James Webb Space
Telescope launching in 2018. The Webb telescope will tell us whether some
Earth-like planets have enough water to have oceans. I presume this will
included info about planet rotation, orbit and moons too.

------
antognini
For anyone who's interested in exoplanets, the community keeps a pretty well
maintained database of all known exoplanets, along with any known physical or
orbital parameters, here:

[http://www.exoplanets.org/](http://www.exoplanets.org/)

------
ianai
-

~~~
pc2g4d
Just curious, are you a panpsychist?

